# Very Offended



## Wantingbbbump

I am so upset right now I could cry! I have a child that has autism and 2 others that have learning disabilities. I have other family members that also have special needs. My daughter rides the special needs bus and today I went and bought a book that I love called the house of night. I get to the 2nd chapter and what do I have to read but this:

"A short bus really?" All I could do was shake my head and stare at the squatty yellow thing that said HOUSE OF NIGHT in fresh black letters across it's side. "I mean it's nice that my call to Thantos worked so fast and we're being allowed to go back to school, but a _short bus_?"
"Twin! They sent the ****** bus for us!" Erin said, giggling.
"Twin, that's really mean," Shaunee said.
"I know, Twin. I can't believe Neferet's so f-ing evil she sent the ****** bus for us," Erin said.

Then it goes on to have another call it the tard bus. I am taking this book back and posting how hurtful it is anywhere I can. These comments have nothing to do with the story! I feel that my daughter and family have been called ******s now because of this book. How dare they promote bullying and the use of such a mean and hurtful word. This is a series that teens to adults read. There is enough bullying in this world to have it promoted in a book. I feel that this book should be pulled and that PC and Kirstin Cast should put out an apology for putting this into their book. What do you think? Am I over reacting? All I want to do is give them bad reviews for this book and I did post a comment on their facebook page saying that this was so wrong!!

Sorry for my rant but I am hurt and offended by this and thought that you all here would understand why I am so upset.


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Oh My.. I'm def spreading the word on this! Thanks for bringing it up to everyone!


----------



## mommyof5

I know that often parents of special needs children notice things more than people who dont have them. I have a daughter with down syndrome and when people say "you're ********" it bothers me. Although they do not mean harm by it. It is a common term, and I think the best thing is to just remember that not everyone looks at it the same. People make jokes like "oh what do you ride the short bus" and it seems hurtful but dont let it bother you people will always say mean things without being aware.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thats really bad :(


----------



## v2007

That's awful :(

The word in question is a vile word and shouldn't be allowed to be said aloud.

:hugs:

V xx


----------



## Menelly

mommyof5 said:


> I know that often parents of special needs children notice things more than people who dont have them. I have a daughter with down syndrome and when people say "you're ********" it bothers me. Although they do not mean harm by it. It is a common term, and I think the best thing is to just remember that not everyone looks at it the same. People make jokes like "oh what do you ride the short bus" and it seems hurtful but dont let it bother you people will always say mean things without being aware.

The problem with this philosophy is the disability community is against that word being used, or those phrases being used, and that's what should matter. Not what the greater non-disability community wants.

People (well, of good taste and breeding) no longer use the "n" word to describe people with ancestry from Africa. People no longer use slandarous words for Jews, or Hispanics, or Asians, or gays (well, almost on the gays, some still think it's OK there)... well, almost anyone else. If someone used the "n" word in polite company, I'd hazard a guess that several people would be willing to jump down their throat and say "hey! That is NOT OK!"

Why? Because those communities banded together and said "that is NOT OK. You may not call us that. You may not misuse a word that hurts us as a community without being seen as a giant jerk. We will speak out against your jerkism, and we won't tolerate it."

And the disability is doing this. We are saying "you may not use that word. You may not use those phrases. They're hurtful, mean, demeaning, and we won't tolerate it anymore." And, with any luck, soon people will start listening, and stop saying "It's OK... it's part of every day language." Because, once upon a time, so was the "n" word. And everyone knows that's not OK today.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

OK that is just wrong!


----------



## luckybreak

menelly said:


> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> i know that often parents of special needs children notice things more than people who dont have them. I have a daughter with down syndrome and when people say "you're ********" it bothers me. Although they do not mean harm by it. It is a common term, and i think the best thing is to just remember that not everyone looks at it the same. People make jokes like "oh what do you ride the short bus" and it seems hurtful but dont let it bother you people will always say mean things without being aware.
> 
> the problem with this philosophy is the disability community is against that word being used, or those phrases being used, and that's what should matter. Not what the greater non-disability community wants.
> 
> People (well, of good taste and breeding) no longer use the "n" word to describe people with ancestry from africa. People no longer use slandarous words for jews, or hispanics, or asians, or gays (well, almost on the gays, some still think it's ok there)... Well, almost anyone else. If someone used the "n" word in polite company, i'd hazard a guess that several people would be willing to jump down their throat and say "hey! That is not ok!"
> 
> why? Because those communities banded together and said "that is not ok. You may not call us that. You may not misuse a word that hurts us as a community without being seen as a giant jerk. We will speak out against your jerkism, and we won't tolerate it."
> 
> and the disability is doing this. We are saying "you may not use that word. You may not use those phrases. They're hurtful, mean, demeaning, and we won't tolerate it anymore." and, with any luck, soon people will start listening, and stop saying "it's ok... It's part of every day language." because, once upon a time, so was the "n" word. And everyone knows that's not ok today.Click to expand...

amen!!


----------



## JASMAK

I read this the other day, and posted something about it on my FB and people were just plain rude about it...saying that no one says that. Um..yes they do!!! What the hell is wrong with people. This author needs to be boycotted and told off!


----------



## LoveleeB

I know I am much more sensitive to offensive terms now. Last night a friends daughter used a horrible word to describe people who behave silly and I jumped right in and said that was horrible. I think I made everyone feel uncomfortable but people need to be aware.


----------



## Wynterheart

The author should edit that out. However I did read the entire series and am going to start on the new one thats come out recently. Its a really good read. I enjoy them and the Vampire Academy books. Honestly I dont think I really noticed that part while reading it. My daughter is 5 and has high functioning Autism. It is a very mean thing to say though. Definitely needs to be edited.


----------

